# 2008 American Standard Strat $800



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Possible refin but still a great deal.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Private group. Link doesn't go to ad.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Verne said:


> Private group. Link doesn't go to ad.


Ya, you'd have to join the group. I replaced the link with a screen shot.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I just joined, looks like its gone.. At that price im not surprised.


----------

